# iPad Air 4 ? Quand ?



## cedric_cph (20 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais avoir votre avis... Pensez-vous que l'iPad Air puisse être renouvelé cette année ? Je regarde les nouveautés et faut que je fasse du tri. l'iMac en mode famille, un iPad Air 2 (2014), MacBook Air i7 (2014)... Pour beaucoup d'usages maintenant, ces appareils font ' doublons '. Je regarde pour l'iPad Pro mais pour mes besoins, il me paraît complètement sur-dimensionné. Un iPad Air suffirait je pense, mais sorti en mars 2019 : pensez-vous qu'un rafraichissement puisse arriver cette année ? 
Merci à vous


----------



## iBaby (20 Avril 2020)

Bonjour. Au juger, comme ça, je dirais oui, mais au troisième ou quatrième semestre. À moins que le Covid-19 ait contrecarré les plans d’Apple pour une sortie ce printemps de l’iPad Air 4.
Attention toutefois à attendre l’iPad Air 4 car il pourrait être plus cher que le 3 : si Face ID et autres améliorations, voire innovations.


----------



## cedric_cph (20 Avril 2020)

Merci ;-)
Je vais attendre un peu... iOS 13 tourne très bien sur mon Air 2, rien à dire. Je change normalement le matériel une fois obsolète (j'avais pris le MacBook Air en 2014 en i7 et 8Go de ram et ça tourne toujours bien aujourd'hui) et lorsque le remplaçant est lancé... Si iOS 14 ajoute de nouvelles fonctionnalités non disponibles avec le Air 2, il sera alors temps de regarder à remplacer...


----------

